# multi-part placenames (e.g. Helsinki, Suomi)



## Gavril

_(scroll down for English translation)_

Moippa,

Minulla on kysymys kaksi- tai moniosaisista paikanilmauksista (esim. _Helsinki, Suomi_ tai _Kittilä, Lappi_).

Tietääkseni jos ensimäisellä sanalla on -*ssa*-pääte, tämä tulee myös toiseen sanaan: _"Asun Kittilä*ssä*, Lapi*ssa**.*_"

Mutta mitä pitäisi sanoa jos kyse on muusta sijamuodosta? Esim.,
_

Ajoin tänne Kittilästä, Lapi*sta*(?)

Tänä aamuna ajoin Kittilään, Lappi*in*_(?)

_Hän ajaa kohti Kittilä*ä*, Lappi*a*_(?)

_Kittilän, Lapi*n*(?) ympäristössä on Pallas-Yllästunturin kansallispuisto._


Muistan nähneeni lauseita kuten yllä olevia jossa jälkimmäisellä sanalla oli -_ssa_ tai -_lla_-pääte vaikka ensimmäinen sana oli eri sijamuodossa. En kuitenkin tiedä, pidetäänkö tätä kirjakielellisesti oikeana.

Kiitos etukäteen
G


-----------------------------------------------------


I have a question about two-part (or multi-part) place names, such as _Helsinki, Suomi_ or _Kittilä, Lappi_.

As far as I know, if the first word has the -*ssa* case ending, the second part will have it, too: _"Asun Kittilä*ssä*, Lapi*ssa**.*_"

But what about other case forms? For example,
_

Ajoin tänne Kittilästä, Lapi*sta*(?)

Tänä aamuna ajoin Kittilään, Lappi*in*(?)

Hän ajaa kohti Kittilä*ä*, Lappi*a*(?)

Kittilän, Lapi*n*(?) ympäristössä on Pallas-Yllästunturin kansallispuisto.

_
I remember seeing sentences like the above where the second word ended in -_ssa_ or -_lla_, even if the first word had a different case form, but I'm not sure if this is considered correct in standard Finnish.

Thanks in advance


----------



## akana

Kun kukaan muu ei ole vastannut tähän, niin minä kokeilen. Tämä on tietysti vain mielipiteeni:

_Tänä aamuna ajoin Kittilään, Lappi_*in. *
Kuulostaa kieliopillisesti oikealta. Ehkä sillä on kuitenkin hieman selventämisen tunnetta.
_Tänä aamuna ajoin Kittilään, __(eli)__ Lappi_*in.*

_Ajoin tänne Kittilästä, Lapi_*ssa.*
Tämä kuulostaa minusta oudolta. Lisätietoa tarvitaan tulkittaakseni oikein. Jos minun olisi pakko tulkita, niin ymmärtäisin näin:
_Ajoin tänne Kittilästä, __(joka sijaitsee)__ Lapi_*ssa.*

Luulen, että sama merkitys voidaan ilmaista genetiivillä:
_Ajoin tänne Suomen Helsingistä._

En tiedä olenko oikeassa, mutta joskus väärätkin mielipiteet tuovat oikeat esiin


----------



## Spongiformi

_Ajoin Kittilään, Lappiin / Ajoin Lappiin, Kittilään._

Tässä ei varsinaisesti ole mitään väärää, jos kokee tarpeelliseksi selventää, missä Kittilä sijaitsee. Kuten Akana sanoi, voi myös sanoa "_Lapin Kittilään_", mutta siinä olisi epäilemättä humoristista sävyä (koska Kittilöitä ei ole muualla ja jokainen Suomessa kuitenkin tietää, että se on Lapissa). Jos selittää asiaa ulkomaalaiselle, joka ei tiedä Suomen maantiedosta, niin _"Ajoin Kittilään, joka on Lappia/Lapissa"_ saattaisi sopia suuhun paremmin.

Genetiiviä käytetään usein, kun puhutaan kaupunginosista ulkopaikkakuntalaisten kanssa: _"Löysin itseni aamulla Helsingin Kalliosta."_ Kuitenkin esimerkiksi _"Ystäväni asui Palokassa, Jyväskylässä"_ on myös hyvinkin luonnollinen.

Ehkä Suomi on niin pieni maa, että moiset selvennykset eivät aina ole aivan jokapäiväisiä.


----------



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> Ehkä Suomi on niin pieni maa, että moiset selvennykset eivät aina ole aivan jokapäiväisiä.



Käytetään siis esimerkkinä ulkomaista paikannimeä -- sopisiko sanoa,
_
Hän palasi viime viikolla Umbasta, Kuolan niemimaa*lta*(?).

Tänään lennän Umbaan, Kuolan niemimaa*lle*(?).

Lentokone on matkalla kohti Umbaa, Kuolan niemimaa*ta*(?)._


tai, jos epäsymmetrisyys _Umba*ssa* / niemimaa*lla*_ on ongelmallista, miltä kuulostaisivat


_Palasin viime viikolla Tommotista, Siperia*sta*
_
_Tänään lennän Tommotiin, Siperia*an*
_
_Lentokone on matkalla kohti Tommotia, Siperia*a*
_

Kiitos vielä kerran!


----------



## Spongiformi

Nuo kaikki kuulostavat oikein hyviltä minun korvissani!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Spongiformi said:


> Nuo kaikki kuulostavat oikein hyviltä minun korvissani!



Samat sanat!


----------



## Määränpää

Gavril said:
			
		

> _Kittilän, Lapi*n*(?) ympäristössä on Pallas-Yllästunturin kansallispuisto._
> _
> Lentokone on matkalla kohti Umbaa, Kuolan niemimaa*ta*(?)._
> 
> _Lentokone on matkalla kohti Tommotia, Siperia*a*_


Minusta nämä kolme kuulostavat huonoilta. Olen valmis hyväksymään pilkun jälkeen vain paikallissijojen käytön, en genetiiviä enkä partitiivia.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> _
> Kittilän, Lapi*n*(?) ympäristössä on Pallas-Yllästunturin kansallispuisto._


Tämä särähtää minunkin korvaani siksi, että Kittilän ympäristö ja Lapin ympäristö ovat kaksi aivan eri asiaa, mutta virkkeestä saa käsityksen, että näin ei ole. "Kittilän ympäristö" käy hyvin, mutta "Lapin ympäristöstä" harvoin puhutaan, jos koskaan. Lapin ympäristö olisi erittäin laaja alue ja sijaitsisi tietysti Lapin ulkopuolella, ei siis Lapissa—Kittilä kuitenkin on Lapissa. Osa "Lapin ympäristöstä" olisi ulkomailla.

Sanaa "ympäristö" ei kovin usein käytetä viittaamaan näin isoihin maantieteellisiin alueisiin.


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Tämä särähtää minunkin korvaani siksi, että Kittilän ympäristö ja Lapin ympäristö ovat kaksi aivan eri asiaa, mutta virkkeestä saa käsityksen, että näin ei ole. "Kittilän ympäristö" käy hyvin, mutta "Lapin ympäristöstä" harvoin puhutaan, jos koskaan. Lapin ympäristö olisi erittäin laaja alue ja sijaitsisi tietysti Lapin ulkopuolella, ei siis Lapissa—Kittilä kuitenkin on Lapissa. Osa "Lapin ympäristöstä" olisi ulkomailla.
> 
> Sanaa "ympäristö" ei kovin usein käytetä viittaamaan näin isoihin maantieteellisiin alueisiin.



Pitäisi siis sanoa, _"Lapissa olevan Kittilän ympäristössä"_? Vai onko toinen rakenne, jota käytetään tavallisemmin tällaisessa yhteydessä?


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> Pitäisi siis sanoa, _"Lapissa olevan Kittilän ympäristössä"_? Vai onko toinen rakenne, jota käytetään tavallisemmin tällaisessa yhteydessä?



"_Olevan"_ ei ole välttämätön.


----------

